Ask HN: Essential MacOS apps/tools/workflows? - zacsultan
======
Artemix
I simply cannot stand working on a macbook without at least:

\- Spectacle, to have a real UI window manager system \- Path Finder, to have
a real file explorer \- ITerm

This list could also interest you [https://github.com/serhii-londar/open-
source-mac-os-apps](https://github.com/serhii-londar/open-source-mac-os-apps)

------
phren0logy
For doing what kind of work?

Off hand I’d say anyone on HN would benefit from Hazel and homebrew.

